

Show HN: I built an app that measures how fast web hosts really are - jeremydavid
http://www.hostcritic.com/web-hosting/reviews/

======
sjs382
There's so much variance on a single host (depending on your neighbors on the
server that you occupy) that metrics like this should be taken with a grain of
salt.

That said, I'm not sure that someone who wants to squeeze out every bit of
performance will be using a shared host, anyways.

------
jeremydavid
Hey guys, OP here. Any feedback, comments, or suggestions would be amazing. I
think I need to come up with a much better way to present the results... so
don't hold back :)

------
jjude
Is it possible to benchmark
webfaction([https://www.webfaction.com](https://www.webfaction.com))?

------
lsiunsuex
I'd like to see Rackspace and AWS thrown into the VPS stats.

~~~
jeremydavid
That's a really good idea! AWS is a no-brainer... but I might have to wait on
the $300 Rackspace account until more people show an interest ;)

